# warf bow



## shawn dooley (Dec 23, 2011)

i want to make a WARF BOW


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a black bear riser with some of Del's aluminum plates installed laying around here somewhere.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine was  made with an old pro line riser


----------



## dutchman (Dec 24, 2011)

shawn dooley said:


> i want to make a WARF BOW



If you need help, PM RogerB on this forum. He builds them and can give you some good advice.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 24, 2011)

dutchman said:


> If you need help, PM RogerB on this forum. He builds them and can give you some good advice.



Roger is the man!


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 24, 2011)

What exactly is a warf bow??? Pardon my ignorance, I just don't know.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 25, 2011)

bronco611 said:


> What exactly is a warf bow??? Pardon my ignorance, I just don't know.



Quick and dirty definition = A bow built using an old compound riser fitted with new, recurve limbs.


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 25, 2011)

shawn dooley said:


> i want to make a WARF BOW



u need help pm me i can help u i live close to u


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 25, 2011)

thats cool I never thought you could make a real bow out of an old piece of junk LOL may have to give it a try one day.


----------



## shawn dooley (Dec 25, 2011)

why do the lenqth of rhe rise and limbs matter


----------



## frankwright (Dec 26, 2011)

I always thought the Martin Jaguar was basically a Warf bow. Take some unused compound bow risers and bolt on some recurve limbs....


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 13, 2012)

How the Warf Bow got it's name.

Direct quote from Bob Gordon, kind of the first making these type bows:

"It started a few years ago when I needed a password for bouncing around the internet forums. I have a huge boxer dog named Warf after the big black dude on Star Trek, they look alot alike with all the wrinkles and hair on his face so I starting using Warf as a passwork, short, fast to type and nobody already took it. When I started doing a few of these bows for people they would comment when asked about it that "I got it from Warf" or "warf did it for me" now the dumb name has stuck and I guess it's here forever. Should have named the bows some macho animal name or something cool but Warf? geez...lol...the other warf "

As Lily von Schtuk might ask, Is it twue?????
What say ye, RogerB?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 13, 2012)

AKA scumbag bows......


----------



## RogerB (Jan 15, 2012)

Never heard of a warf being made from a Martin Jaguar. As far as I know the Hoyt Rambo is the only bow that ever used the same riser for both a compound and a trad bow.

I think the story about the name "WARF" is true. 

And, I think Scumbag is cool. People don't know if someone is refering to me or my bows. Maybe both. 


While in its most simple explination making a WARF "is" just bolting a set of trad limbs on a compound riser. A wise man once said "The devil is in the details".


----------



## Unk Bond (Mar 3, 2012)

*Warf Bow Questions*

Hello All
New B here  Ketch on quick, since I'm 76 [ Smile

Guys here is what I have to work with. A Barnsdale riser with  16 deg. limb pockets. Will have new 25 inch limbs made at the poundage I might need. This should give about a 66 inch recurve bow.

Really don't know much about a Warf bow. And I'm wondering, about the 16 degree limb pocket angle.

 Makes me wonder how much this might stack the weight for the bow. Intern I'm lost for limb weight.So I guess I'm just fishing at this point.

Guys what degree limb pockets have you found that gives a nice brace height. 30 to 35 pounds for target shooting. Is what I'm striving for. Thanks [ Later Unk


----------

